# Vegetarian dishes



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys - as you are aware I'm hosting a Halloween Pokeno party on Oct. 20th and one of the girls that is coming is vegetarian and the other one doesn't like beans. Of course, all of my Halloween recipes that I use on Halloween consists of meat and/or beans. Everyone brings something with them but I would like to have some things there anyway. Could someone give me some suggestions for a vegetarian entree? 

This was what I was thinking of having but I'm still thinking: 

Cheese, roasted red pepper and pesto paninis (pressed sammiches) 
Oven-fried Potatoe Wedges
Chicken fingers (bat wings)


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Da Weiner~
Wanted to let you know.....I have no suggestions.
Sorry


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's OK. I think I'm going with what I have posted initially. I did email one of the Pokeno ladies and threw this idea at her because she is the one wo sends the emails out to the group and she said that was fine. With everyone bringing something, we ladies won't starve.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Da Weiner, I'm not vegetarian but in England, my crowd consisted of three vegetarians. I tried to find various things to make for them.

One dish I made that was a hit (even by the carnivores) is a Lentil Roast.

Don't balk! It's lentils, veggie stock, butter, wholemeal breadcrumbs, sharp cheddar cheese, onion, chopped mushroom and herbs... It's mixed together (think like a meatloaf) and baked in a pan after some of the breadcrumbs are pressed in the bottom of the pan - this gives it a nice browned crust.

The recipe calls for it to be baked in a loaf pan, but I always did in my JOL pan. 

Another dish that was a hit were pumpkin stuffed raviolis or cannelonis... The filling is made with roasted and puree'd pumpkin (no canned stuff), that is seasoned. Stuff freshly home made raviolis OR use store bought cannelonis... place in baking dish and cover with marina sauce - top with cheese and bake in oven.

Both of these dishes are substantial too so guests don't need to feel as though they are nibbling on rabbit food.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

<-Husband of Vegetarian.

Check out your grocery store. In the freezer section, Morning Star Farms sells some fake chicken nuggets, fake corn dogs, and a couple of other vegetarian finger foods.

We see them at Vons and Albertsons.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx guys for your input. I have to think outside the box because I'm a meat/potatoes/everything that ain't nailed down kind of girl. I am trying to keep it more of a fingerfood appetizer but hardier because everyone arrives at the house at 6 p.m. that night so they didn't have dindin yet.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

You are a pretty wonderful hostess to be catering to one guest.
Personally, I wouldn't stick my neck out too far on that one but that is just me.
How about putting out a head of lettuce and stick a fork in it! lol

Seriously though.... you can't go wrong with salad, bread, and some veggie dish with melted cheese on it.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Here are 2 simple easy dishes that everyone can enjoy, whenever I make them they always disappear.

Creamy Dill Cucumber Toasties:
1 8oz pkg cream cheese softened
1 .7oz pkg dry Italian salad dressing mix
1/2 cup mayo
1 french baguette, cut into 1/2 inch thick circles
1 cucumber, sliced thin
fresh dill

Combine cheese, dressing mix and mayo. Spread thin layer onto each slice of bread, top with cucumber slices, sprinkle with dill. Yum!

The second dish is to take another baguette, slice the same way and top with a good mozzerella cheese, fresh tomato slice, fresh basil leaf, drizzle a little of good olive oil on top, season with salt and pepper (optional but I like it)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am gonna have to try that creamy dill dip recipe. I could put that in a medium sized pumpkin and have the sliced baguettes around it. Cool!!!!!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

chicken isn't vegetarian.

um let's see

hummus and mini pitas
veggies and dip
lentil loaf
honey baked lentils
rice and veg casserole
salsa
veggie and cheese quesadillas
falafel
samosas

there are lots of good sites on the net with veggie recipes

last year I made sure to have some vegetarian/vegan food available at the party even though I didn't know at the time that several of my guests eat this way. not everyone likes to eat meat whether it's because they are vegetarian, on a diet or just dont' feel like eating a heavy meal.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hummus w/roasted Veggie wrap.
Recipe for Hummus:2 cans Chick Peas, 1/2 cup nonfat sourcream, tablespoon of lemon juice, dash of salt and pepper, 1 teaspoon each onion powder & garlic powder. Tablespoon of parsley flakes, Tablespoon of light Mayo or Miracle whip. Blend all ingredients completely in food processor. 
Roast Red pepper, green pepper, onions, eggplant in a balsamic vinegar and olive oil seasoned with salt, pepper and dash or so of oregano.
Use 6inch tortilla's, spread hummus and top with roasted veggies, roll tortilla up placing dab of hummus on edge of wrap to hold in place after rolled. You can cut the wraps in half and place toothpicks in them and arrainged on plate.
This is a huge seller at the HighSchool I work at for all the Vegetarian kids and teachers. I find myself making this at least 3 times a week now. 
You can use any of the flavored tortilla wraps as well, the tomato wraps have a nice orange color to them to make them look festive.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I did see the store that I shop at sell containers of hummus in a variety of flavors too. Definitely the tomatoe wraps would be great because of the color. I think that is the trouble I'm having putting a main dish together because I want it to have a Halloween theme. 

If no one is making deviled eggs for the party, I will add them to the list. Again, thanx guys soooo such for helping me with this. I will be hosting other Pokeno parties at my house and I try to make everyone comfortable and try to please all tastes.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Luau Salad like from Cheesecake Factory - It's a big hit, and meatheads like it too. BTW Pecans are just as good as macadamia nuts.
http://www.fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/recipe.cgi?r=50277

Emeril's Artichoke and spinach dip with fresh bread
http://www.emerils.com/recipes/by_name/spinach_and_artichoke_dip.html

The morning star farms Buffalo wings served with some sauces on the side, don't forget celery.

Thing vegetarians hate: Whole wheat, sprouts, cauliflower - in my experience.

One thing my hun bun loves is when she can get a good hamburger, with just a Boca burger or Chick pattie substituted, with all the other things it would normally have. Vegetarians hate being made to feel different, so just substitute where you can. Think Western Bacon Cheeseburger, with a boca patty, morningstar farms fake bacon, and cheese and bbq sauce!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

A fruit/veggie tray is good for both carnivores and non meaties. 

Otherwise, I'd just cook 'em a steak.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am planning on having a dip with veggies. That will be one of the appetizers we will have. I am going to cut out a pumpkin or squash, clean it out, place ice cubes on the bottom of the inside of the pumpkin and fit a bowl in there so the dip (consisting of mayo and sour cream) will stay fresh. 

When the foxy bitches arrive, we usually have cocktails and appetizers, play a few games of pokeno, get up have more food, refresh our drinks, play a few more games of pokeno, have dessert and refresh our drinks, play a few more games of pokeno and then chill out enjoying each others company and then we call it a night. As you can tell, it's a drinking/grazing fest. 

You guys have been a great help with the choices/suggestions you have given me.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

* Veggie Sushi
* going with the tortilla wrap idea, instead of hummus (if she doesn't like beans, she may not like hummus), try asparagus, flavoured cream cheese and cucumber wrapped up and cut into bite-size pieces.
*Get Pillsbury dough boy crescent rolls. Steam broccoli cut into small pieces, salt lightly and put it along with some shredded cheese on the unrolled crescent dough. Once rolled, make sure all the dough is sealed shut and cook as directed. You can do the same thing with red peppers too and perhaps a different cheese (is she just vegetarian or vegan? No cheese if she's vegan).
*Bruschetta on french bread always goes over well
*Eggplant parmigiana 
*Zucchini and/or potato pancakes/patties with sour cream for dipping (if you'd like recipes for the patties or the parmigiana, pm me) or a tszatsiki dip
*Fried rice and veggies for a more filling choice.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I used to have a vegitarian friend who used to complain that whe people tried to cater to him, he would always wind up with "rabbit food" and salads. So you are definately on the right track.

Don't forget that you can garnish with eyeballs (skinned radishes)


----------

